# طلب معلومات عن المعاهد التي تقدم كورسات في مصر



## boko (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليم السادة المهندسين، أرجو التكرم بإعطائي معلومات وعناوين وتلفونات بعض أفضل المعاهد الموجودة في مصر والتي تقدم كورسات في مجالات (PLC & Instrument) وشكراً.
لأنني انوي باذن الله المجئ الي مصر.


----------



## free_matrex2010 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

وانا ان شاء الله معاك يابشمهندس
بس حيكون فى الاجازه ان شاء الله وممكن نتواصل انا وانتا اميلى
[email protected]


----------



## v007ip (12 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.siemens.com.eg/en/BUs/AD_Training.asp

معهد شركة سيمنز موقعه في القاهرة - شارع النخيل والاعناب متفرع من البطل احمد عبدالعزيز


----------



## tareg-123 (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس تحكم وارغب فى الحضور الى مصر ودراسة بعض الكورسات اتمنى معرفة ما هى الكورسات التى يقدمها معهد شركة سيمينس ( جميع الكورسات فى هذا المجال ) لو تكرمتم افيديونى بها اذا لديكم علم بها واكون شاكرا ..
[email protected]


----------

